# vhi health insurance -plan B does it cover dental



## suzyann

Hi 
I need to get a dental bridge- the dentist has quoted me 680 Euro cost . I have vhi plan B insurance - I know this is mainly a hospital based policy - but that you can claim for some day to day expenses after the excess - The excess for me would be 310 - I can't see on the policy details any information around dental treatments - Does anyone know if I can claim for the dental cost given that it is above the annual excess.

Thanks


----------



## NovaFlare77

The out-patient cover on plan B does not include cover for dental visits. You can find the Plan B rule book here - http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/memberhbook.pdf. Page 13 has a list of the expenses allowed.

That said, there are a handful of dental procedures that vhi directly pay a dentist for. These are mainly to do with wisdom tooth extraction, but it may not be any harm to ring them and ask if a bridge is one of the procedures covered.


----------



## becky

I pay a modfied prsi stamp so took out separate dental insurance with the VHI.  There is a 1 or 2 year period before you covered for most procedures.


----------



## Hybrid Boss

Not sure if vhi plan B will cover you. However you can claim tax back at the end of the year, you need to send in a a MED 2 form & your final payslip for the year end.


----------



## Petal

VHI have a separate dental insurance, so plan B option doesn't really cover dental expenses...


----------



## chi

Hey I have VHI and they wont cover you for dental work, I had to have teeth removed and they wouldnt cover it. What VHI told me was that _all_ Irish insurence companys wont cover you for teeth untill you have been with them for 5years and its only on certain policeys, they class any dental work as pre-excisting conditions! But look into it further, thats just what they told me. Maybe try Aviva they are suppose to be good. I would never go anywere near VHI again, I felt totally ripped off and had no idea what I was paying them for!
Good luck


----------



## Armada

Hi, 

I actually had both Plan B and a seperate dental policy which I had for three years. I had a bridge fitted in the third year and after much debate the VHI refused to pay out for it. I spent €4k on my teeth in that particular year and qualified for €500 rebate. I had never claimed prior to that.

A lot of the work was routine fillings etc... but they deemed it not essential, cosmetic, even though most of the fillings had to be replaced as they were there since childhood. I pay S class PRSI so no entitlement either.

After that I never renewed the policy as I felt it a total waste of time. I had 2 friends with similiar stories.


----------



## markowitzman

vhi dental is a scam....since inception....period.
they slyly changed the t&c's a year or so into the scheme.
buyer beware!


----------



## Armada

"they slyly changed the t&c's a year or so into the scheme"

Exactly right..

I was in the scheme from the launch of the dental policy so I was told when I enquired before I had the work done, that the changes would not affect me.... but it was a completely different story when I went looking for my claim to be paid.


----------



## Petal

What is the problem with the policy? I have it, too and need to get a couple of crowns fitted after having root canals. Haven't submitted the claims for root canal yet, but if I have to gear myself up for being refused, I'd like to know!


----------

